# Bundesnetzagentur: Abfrage geht nicht



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2010)

Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt eine Abfrage von 0900-Nummern zur Verfügung. 


> Mit dieser Suchmaschine haben sie direkt den Zuteilungsnehmer zu der  jeweiligen (0)900er Rufnummer und der Anschrift des Anbieters. *Die Bereitstellung der Suchmaschine dient dem Verbraucherschutz.*


Quelle

Das ist allerdings nicht nur eine gute Tat der Behörde, sondern deren _gesetzliche Verpflichtung_. Denn im TKG steht:


			
				TKG §66h schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Alle zugeteilten (0)900er Rufnummern werden in einer Datenbank bei  der Bundesnetzagentur erfasst. *Diese Datenbank ist mit Angabe des Namens  und der ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Diensteanbieters im Internet zu  veröffentlichen.*


(siehe dazu auch die Bundesnetzagentur selbst)

Insofern ist es erstaunlich, dass die Behörde auf ihrer Webseite schon seit Wochen ganz lapidar verkündet... 





> Aus technischen Gründen kann zur Zeit leider nicht auf die Suchmaschine  zugegriffen werden. Wir sind bemüht, den Service schnellstmöglich wieder  zur Verfügung zu stellen. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


Quelle

Der Link zur Abfrage steht da aber noch:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
Der Link ist schon etwas älter...

```
[B][COLOR="Blue"]<title>Reg TP - Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post </title>[/COLOR][/B]
(...)(c) Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post 2003 
scriptdesign by A*** R*** RegTP DB-Design by A*** R*** RegTP
```

Wenn man sein gesetzlich verankertes Recht auf Information ausüben will, erfährt man:


> *The page cannot be displayed*
> There are too many people accessing the Web site at this time.



Nun ja, wir sind das ja gewohnt: Mal geht's, mal geht's nicht - und nicht immer sind die Daten der Datenbank auf dem neuesten Stand, mitunter gibt es auch schlicht falsche Abfrageergebnisse ("Muß ein Serverproblem sein", heißt es dann). Faktisch erfüllt die Bundesnetzagentur ihre gesetzliche Pflicht also bestenfalls teilweise.

Zusammenfassung: Bei der Bundesnetzagentur scheint es keine besondere Priorität zu sein, die gesetzlich bestimmten Aufgaben zu erfüllen. So eine Datenbank ist ja wohl kein Hexenwerk, oder? Interessant für eine Behörde. Hmm. Wenn man nun mal den gesetzlichen Aspekt beiseite lässt und sich darauf beschränkt, dass die Bundesnetzagentur diesen Service "im Dienste des Verbraucherschutzes" anbietet, könnte man daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen, wie priorisiert dieser für die Behörde ist. Falls da noch jemand Rückschlüsse ziehen müsste...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Abfrage geht nicht*

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist derzeit bemüht, schnellstmöglich einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht zu ermitteln, der hinreichenden Anlass gäbe, einen Evaluationsprozess hinsichtlich der Frage in Gang zu setzen, ob eventuell aus Versehen jemand den Netzstecker des Servers aus der Steckdose gezogen haben könnte.

Falls die Bundesnetzagentur in intensiven Beratungen und Konsultationen zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass tatsächlich der Netzstecker nicht mehr an der für den Bezug der elektrischen Energie zum Betrieb der Rechneranlage notwendigen Stromspendeeinrichtung in unmittelbarem elektrisch leitenden Kontakt angebracht wäre, so wird sie sofort unmittelbar und schnellstmöglich[TM] geeignete Initiativen zur Sicherstellung der Stromzuführung ergreifen. Die diesbezüglichen Evaluierungsarbeiten sollten bis schätzungsweise Weihnachten abgeschlossen sein.


----------

